# Best deer jerky in the world recipe



## BowChilling

I've played around with a lot of venison jerky recipes but this one is the best.

3 lbs venison sliced about 1/8" thick

3/4 cup Dale's steak seasoning

3/4 cup water

1 tablespoon Emeril's essence http://www.wchstv.com/gmarecipes/essence.shtml

1 teaspoon liquid smoke

Combine all ingredients and marinate meat for at least 4 hours. 

I always dry mine in a food dehydrater. When you lay the meat on the dehydrater trays sprinkle coarse ground black pepper liberally on each piece. leave in dehydrater 8 to 10 hours. 

After you try it let me know if you have a recipe that taste better, cause I'd love to try it!


----------



## BowChilling

Gonna bump this up since the season has started. Got lots of looks but few comments!


----------



## tyler1

How do you think this would work on a BGE.  

Also is there something that you could swap for the Dale's.  The MSG in it causes migraines in some of my family.


----------



## specialk

tyler1 said:


> Also is there something that you could swap for the Dale's.  The MSG in it causes migraines in some of my family.




try the low sodium dales in the green label and mix it w/ water 50/50.....


----------



## BowChilling

tyler1 said:


> How do you think this would work on a BGE.
> 
> Also is there something that you could swap for the Dale's.  The MSG in it causes migraines in some of my family.



I think it'll work great on the egg. I'm going to do my next batch on the Primos. Should be better than the dehydrator. I'd leave out the Liquid smoke though.

Also like specialk said get the low sodium. I never use it more than 50/50 with water anyway!


----------



## BDD

Cut back on the Dales or skip it all together , use a combination of Worchester sauce and Soy sauce.
Leave out the water, if you need more liquid use something with flavor apple juice or wine works well.

Never tried the Emerald's but I'm sure it's just an over prices combination of the spices you probably already have.
 Also a little Tabasco never hurts. 

 You wanted comments,  right.    Just kidding I'm sure yours is the worlds best, as do most folks that make Jerky.  :  )


----------



## Jeff Phillips

tyler1 said:


> Also is there something that you could swap for the Dale's.  The MSG in it causes migraines in some of my family.



Replace the Dale's with Allegro. It can be hard to find, but it's worth it.


----------



## shoot2grill

Jeff Phillips said:


> Replace the Dale's with Allegro. It can be hard to find, but it's worth it.


They allegro at Ingles Thats what I usely  use on jerky.


----------



## fatboy84

Jeff Phillips said:


> Replace the Dale's with Allegro. It can be hard to find, but it's worth it.



Yep...Allegra's Cajun and Creole....Then sprinkle some crushed red pepper and a little cayenne pepper on it before you dehydrate it....


----------



## Paymaster

What do y'all use for the cure? I have the stuff from Wal Mart but I'd rather use y'alls recipe.


----------



## fatboy84

Paymaster said:


> What do y'all use for the cure? I have the stuff from Wal Mart but I'd rather use y'alls recipe.



I just slice mine up, put it in a gallon freezer bag, dump the Allegra's cajun and creole in there, marinate in the fridge for two days and then to the dehydrator, sprinkle with crushed red pepper and cayenne and dehydrate...Then get ready to enjoy it.

The Allegra's has salt in it, but you can add just a bit more if you are worried about.


----------



## Doyle

For cure, you can get Prague Powder #1 on Ebay cheap.   

For a dusting on top, my favorite is lemon pepper.


----------



## tyler1

I am going to have to try some of this with the 50/50 mix and the Allagra.


----------



## blues brother

All of the above sound really good.
We have always used worchester, soy and teriyaki for the liquid base. I have added some jim beam for a little different flavor.
I put red pepper flakes, garlic powder, onion powder and anything else that sounds good in with the liquid and marinate atleast overnight. I dry on the dehydrator or smoke in my Stumps GF223.

Never have used the cure on my jerky.
I have just started making snack sticks last week. So far I like them better than jerky.


----------



## BowChilling

I've never used the cure on mine either. It's never lasted long enough to need it.

That's the bad thing about jerky, all the trouble it takes to slice,marinate and dry and the wife and kids eat it like it's a box of popcorn!


----------

